# Tax free furniture(John Lewis) exports



## scubaman (Jun 27, 2010)

Speaking to relatives who lived abroad in past decades, they tell me that they exported furniture brand new from John Lewis.

JL still provide this service... I was wondering whether anymof you had tried this or considered this yourselves? 

I understand tax may be payable on import to Canada?

Canada furniture did strike me as being rather expensive during my 2010 visit. Any feedback would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

scubaman said:


> Speaking to relatives who lived abroad in past decades, they tell me that they exported furniture brand new from John Lewis.
> 
> JL still provide this service... I was wondering whether anymof you had tried this or considered this yourselves?
> 
> ...


I have never seen the question asked before. However and furniture imported the way you suggest would attract duty and taxes. The rule is, I believe, that your household goods must have been owned by you for 6 months before importation.


----------



## scubaman (Jun 27, 2010)

You are correct, however John Lewis will not refund UK tax if items are not shipped within 90 days of purchase. 

I suppose the question is;
Is it with the hassle to save 20% in UK on UK priced furniture
To then
Pay 13% ish import tax on arrival in Canada.

My feeling is, that if I am paying for a full container and I have room then it may be worthwhile.

John Lewis tell me furniture has to be bought from one single store in one single purchase using their wedding gift swipe guns (London stores probably biggest) and then delivery can then be arranged to home or port of departure.

UK tax is refunded to visa card once your shipping companies confirm property has left the country.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

scubaman said:


> You are correct, however John Lewis will not refund UK tax if items are not shipped within 90 days of purchase.
> 
> I suppose the question is;
> Is it with the hassle to save 20% in UK on UK priced furniture
> ...


I do not know what the duty rate is on imported furniture but in addition to it I believe you will also require to pay Provincial HST.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you ship a container with householditems to Canada when you are landing here, I don't think it's a problem that for example the dining room is brand new. Don't ask, don't tell. ;-) Take it out of the original packing, and repack it. We shipped furniture in our container, and nobody asked us if it was 6 months old or not. And we didn't have to show an invoice to prove it was older than 6 months. So if you like the furniture, and you can make it part of your 'goods to follow': go for it!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> If you ship a container with householditems to Canada when you are landing here, I don't think it's a problem that for example the dining room is brand new. Don't ask, don't tell. ;-) Take it out of the original packing, and repack it. We shipped furniture in our container, and nobody asked us if it was 6 months old or not. And we didn't have to show an invoice to prove it was older than 6 months. So if you like the furniture, and you can make it part of your 'goods to follow': go for it!


A nice start to living in your new country. Immediately break the law. It begs the question..............


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Our furniture was older than 6 months. But nobody asked, neither the shipping company nor the customs. 
I don't think they realy care if you are just a civilian who's bringing in his household stuff, because you don't earn a living with that. It's different if you bring over furniture to sell it here.

If you buy a sofa in your country 6,1 months before your departure to Canada, or you buy your sofa 5,3 months before your departure, what's the (dis)avantage for Canada? It's your sofa and you gonna use it in your new Canadian house. So what?


----------

